# Lifetime atf??



## Ohcanada (Jul 3, 2019)

Recently purchased a 2018 cruze, manual says that it has lifetime atf fluid, I want to mile out this car so I would like to know if it is advisable to change the fluid and what it would involve.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

That's a load of crap.

If it is the 6 speed auto, change the fluid at 45k severe service intervals like every other years manual told you to if you do anything but 95% highway driving.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Ohcanada said:


> Recently purchased a 2018 cruze, manual says that it has lifetime atf fluid, I want to mile out this car so I would like to know if it is advisable to change the fluid and what it would involve.
> Thanks in advance!


Lifetime is relative to your power train warranty, which is only 60K miles.


----------



## Ohcanada (Jul 3, 2019)

Thanks for your reply,

I know it is a load of bs...

Has anyone done the change, I have not found any info on the matter, other than in the manual after it says its lifetime oil and dose not need service that if it needs attention it is difficult and should be preformed by a dealer... 

Any idea what oil and what volume?
Is a drain and fill sufficient or should I find a way to flush the oil?


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Ohcanada said:


> Thanks for your reply,
> 
> I know it is a load of bs...
> 
> ...


The filter is lifetime. I think that may be the source of any confusion.

Yes, drain and fill. Drain the fluid into an empty pan, then measure the amount which came out. I use a ½ gallon graduated plastic pitcher I got at Walmart. (You may have to make multiple pours from the pan into the pitcher to measure all the fluid.) Then put the plug back in and pour that much new fluid into the transaxle.

HTH.

Doug

.


----------



## Farmerboy (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## Ohcanada (Jul 3, 2019)

plano-doug said:


> The filter is lifetime. I think that may be the source of any confusion.
> 
> Yes, drain and fill. Drain the fluid into an empty pan, then measure the amount which came out. I use a ½ gallon graduated plastic pitcher I got at Walmart. (You may have to make multiple pours from the pan into the pitcher to measure all the fluid.) Then put the plug back in and pour that much new fluid into the transaxle.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response, 

There is no confusion about what it says in the manual. I will screen shot the section..


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I plan on paying for a flush when it comes time. 

I want all 12 quarts changed. Not just 3 or 4.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

These are the How
To's for the Gen I. This should give you some idea how the process works.









How to: Automatic Transmission Fluid Flush


I have been working on an alternate method for changing the ATF on this car for a while, and believe I have most of the creases ironed out. This thread will serve to discuss the procedure being outlined and provide assistance with any steps that still need to be discussed. Note: This does not...




www.cruzetalk.com












How-To: Change the Manual Transmission Fluid


Amsoil Synchromesh is highly recommended for our manual transmissions. You can order some from XtremeRevolution in this thread: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-engine-technical-discussion/29009-amsoil-your-cruze-engine-transmission-fluids.html Here is a basic overview of how to change the...




www.cruzetalk.com












HOW TO: Service "Lifetime Fill" Tranmission...


HOW TO: Service "Lifetime Fill" Tranmission fluid for Diesel AW AF-40-6 Transmission There seems to be quite a bit of apprehension in performing any kind of service on this transmission in our Cruze diesel that is labeled a "lifetime fill" by GM but has a 50k severe service schedule in many...




www.cruzetalk.com













AMSOIL Products for the 2016+ Gen2 Cruze


Engine Oil (Gasoline): AMSOIL Signature Series 5W-30 (15,000 miles or 1 year) AMSOIL XL 5W-30 Engine Oil Filter AMSOIL EA15K50 (Rated for 15,000 miles) Wix 57060 (Rated for OEM intervals) Fuel Additives (Gasoline) AMSOIL P.I. Performance Improver (Top end cleaner - Injector, intake, valve...




www.cruzetalk.com





I cannot find what the Gen II manual transmission family is, so if you know, I would look for other vehicles that use that same transmission and look in their respective forums to see if someone has made a fluid change How-To specific to it.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Ohcanada said:


> Recently purchased a 2018 cruze, manual says that it has lifetime atf fluid, I want to mile out this car so I would like to know if it is advisable to change the fluid and what it would involve.
> Thanks in advance!


It's only lifetime if you're doing like 90% highway miles. I'd recommend changing it at some point to avoid any trouble. The manual says a fluid change is recommnend at 45k like @jblackburn mentioned if your car is driven in "severe" conditions. Which in my opinion includes anything with stop and go miles on it. 

Here's the fluid GM recommends: *DEXRON-VI Automatic Transmission Fluid *


----------



## joelunchbox (Aug 8, 2018)

Ohcanada said:


> Recently purchased a 2018 cruze, manual says that it has lifetime atf fluid, I want to mile out this car so I would like to know if it is advisable to change the fluid and what it would involve.
> Thanks in advance!


Lifetime = Sell or trade every 5 years.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

While the GEN 2 uses different engine designs for the 1.4L turbo, I think the Automatic transmissions are nearly identical. Both are 6 speed 6T40's or 6T45's if I believe. Don't quote me, but I think they may have slightly changed in the torque rating, but as far as coolant procedures go the GEN 1 mega thread should be pretty close.


----------

